# What the heck is "Regulatory Domain?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Under advanced wifi settings is a setting for Regulatory Domain that has three options, 11, 13 or 14 channels. Nothing is currently selected. I have seen a couple folks suggest setting it to 14 is some how beneficial. Can someone explain what this setting is for and why one would set it to one of the three options and the benefit. Thanks


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Set to 14 channels is only beneficial if your router is also set to 14 chs and no one's routers in your proximity is in this mode. The benefit is you have more chance transmit/receive on a channel no one else is on.


----------

